

Show HN: my weekend project, better way to browse reddit - jesalg
http://www.ruddl.com

======
onlyup
This layout seems popular (pinterest, their new food site they bought, tumblr,
etc) but I really, really do not like it.

With this, how can I tell if a submission is just a picture or an article with
a picture as a representation. For example, I see a submission with a title
and the pic is an awkward penguin. I can read the text so I don't have to
click through to see it bigger. That's good. I see another submission: "Write
Gambling Software, Go to Prison" and the pic (same size as the awkward
penguin) is a sad looking man looking out a window with raindrops on it. How
do I know I should click through to get to an article?

~~~
jesalg
Thanks for your feedback. You bring up a good point, I will consider
incorporating favicons of the site somewhere in the corner which should
indicate weather it's an external website or a submission on reddit.

~~~
onlyup
Yeah that's a good solution imo.

------
makmanalp
Great idea! The js is a tad slow overall and takes a while to load. Maybe you
can determine what to load on the serverside and then only load the first few
on the client side.

I'd love something like /r/tldr but in semi-magazine form like this.

Post on reddit, you should get a lot of views from there.

~~~
jesalg
Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it!

It probably feels a bit slow at some points because it's actually checking
each link and trying to pull out a thumbnail via the site's API like imgur,
youtube, wikipedia, etc and at other times when there is no API, it's scraping
HTML for a suitable thumbnail (which is the most time consuming). But this
only happens once and then cached by redis. Also I'm making use of websockets
so as soon as one item is parsed its pushed out to the client.

Having said that, there is plenty of room for improvement. I still plan to add
some more features when I get more time such as loggin in, up/down voting, and
the ability to browse other subreddits as you mentioned.

